# Moving from US



## jbeesouth (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi all! We're moving to Durban from the US in Oct, 2013 with my husband's job. 

I'm curious to know if I can use all of my small appliances like the coffee maker, hair dryer, alarm clock, etc... if I have plug converters? Or do I need transformers for everything? I'm particularly concerned about my sewing machine. I haven't found much information on the internet about this.

Everything I own is 110 volt with a two-pronged plug.

Also, our school year starts in a few days and I understand that SA's school year begins in Jan. So my son will have a break of a few months. Do you have any suggestions of what activities I might get him involved in so he's not sitting at home all day completely bored? He's 9 years old. 

Any additional advice on anything at all is welcome! We've never even visited SA so it will all be new to us.

Thanks and looking forward to hearing from y'all!

Jules


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

jbeesouth said:


> Hi all! We're moving to Durban from the US in Oct, 2013 with my husband's job.
> 
> I'm curious to know if I can use all of my small appliances like the coffee maker, hair dryer, alarm clock, etc... if I have plug converters? Or do I need transformers for everything? I'm particularly concerned about my sewing machine. I haven't found much information on the internet about this.
> 
> ...


Hi Jules,

Don't bother with you US coffee maker and other small stuff like that. Sell it and buy new stuff here. I am using a computer I brought over from the USA, my ipad, and my cell phone.

I have used the adapter plug below, and haven't had any problems. But I wouldn't try with a sewing machine. 

Amazon.com: NEW! HIGH QUALITY AC POWER TRAVEL ADAPTER PLUG For use in SOUTH AFRICA NAMIBIA / WITH DUAL PLUG-IN PORTS! (WORKS AS TWO-ADAPTERS-IN-ONE!) / GROUNDED / (The Large 15A Plug BS546): Electronics

This is the plug you want. It's $15. Don't bother with the $5 ones they break. Rather spend a little more and get a good one that will last.

Sorry don't have any ideas for your son, but hope you get some feedback!


----------



## Native Texan (Apr 29, 2011)

don't bother shipping your small appliances, just buy new ones when you get here. You would need a step down transformer and plug adapters for each one anyway and that would make them quite expensive. You can get quality appliances in south Africa and name brands you will be familiar with. As for the school year, the long school holiday has just recently ended so I would go ahead and enroll your son once you arrive, he could finish out the year and make a lot of new friends in the meantime. There are clubs for your son to join in most cities just like in the U.S. if you look around although some of the sports will be unfamiliar, rugby, cricket etc. . The best thing is to get involved in some kind of regular activity and you will be surprised at how quickly the family will adapt, especially the children. Good luck with your move.


----------



## deborah13 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Moving under new regulations*

Hello all
I am planning a move to SA and am wondering about bringing household goods. Under the old rules, I thought one was able to bring personal and household items duty free. I don't know for sure if that was the old rule, but it is not a rule now under a Temporary Residence for Retirement (only if you have a job). Anyway, I am wondering how Customs deals with used household items - for value, and how they assess duty, VAT and I think a 10% surcharge. Any tips or tricks. I will not be bringing a whole household of furniture, but I would like to bring a few small pieces. And clothes, books, personal papers, photos, etc., maybe some exercise equipment, and of course my pots and pans and stuff from my kitchen. My lawn mower would be nice.
I also understand there are lots of problems getting Visa applications processed now and am wondering about doing it myself or hiring an agent. Any recommendations on agents? I don't think they can get it done any faster, and they seem kind of expensive to me - especially since they have no fast tracks through the system - about $1,000 US, but maybe it is worth it. 
Okay, and now one more question. How to stay in the country for more than 90 days without a Temporary Residence Visa. I have been told I can apply for a one time extension, but it may not come through. I have been told that if you show the receipt that you did apply when you leave the country that you will not be fined - but that is not always true. I have been told you can leave the country for a week and return, but that is not always true. Anyone have any experience with this? 
Thanks again.
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------

